# Great News!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I went out to feed my chickens this morning and was talking over the fence to one of my neighbors. She said that she was having a yard sale Friday and Saturday and I was welcome to put anything that I wanted into the sale!!! I am so excited! Trying to do a yard sale on my own was just too much to think about but now I have a chance to do it with someone else (and they have shade to sit under) and get rid of some of this stuff!!! I have a bunch of nice stuff that I just hated to cart off to the thrift store so now is my chance to make a little money off it!!! Woo Hoo!!!!

Also mentioned that I sure missed my goats for their help in keeping all the weeds and grass down in my "lower 40" (what I call my barn yard area). She said that one of her son's had a couple pygmy goats in town that they had no grazing for and she is going to talk to him about putting them on my place for the summer! I still have all my goat things - nice water tanks, wooden wire spools for them to play on, my rock garden that I made for my original goats to play in...all sorts of things for their exercise and enjoyment! I used to have 3 pygmies that died of old age eventually (in their teens) and with all my wage cuts, reduction of days and hours at school I didn't want to take on any more winter feed bills. This may be an answer to prayer!!!! Well, better get back to gathering up stuff for the yard sale!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

How wonderful for you! :bouncy:
I hope the weather cooperates, its been raining for days here.

(Don't for get to have plenty of ones.)


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

That's awesome.... Your just all full of great news.... WOO HOO....


----------

